# White ink sticking to parchment after curing.



## Max79 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi there,


I am having trouble curing white ink to a black shirt using the Epson 2160. (Garment creator)



I am currently printing level 2 print quality with a 30 second pause between prints. The second layer is adding the white that I need but is pooling slightly in some spots.



I am curing for 90 seconds at 176 degrees celcius on light pressure. When I attempt to lift the parchment paper it stcks to the ink and if I peel pulls part of the white ink with it. I have also tried to use plastisol transfer film and having the same issue.



Is it that the ink is way too thick and thus causing it to stick?


I have tried one pass at a higher density but I'm just not getting the colour that I like. 



If someone could give me some pointers and guide me in the right direction It would be greatly appreciated. I do not have this issue printing colours on to any other colour shirt.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

When a print has white ink, especially a lot, you need to hover a 1/4 inch or less, do not touch the print, for 30 -60 seconds, then place a kraft sheet on the print and bring the platen down to touch the paper with platen weight only. Hold platen in position for 30 seconds, then press as called for.
This is a general suggestion, What you want to do is slightly cure the white on the surface before pressing.


----------



## Max79 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you for replying AnACustomPrints,

I have been hovering for 60 seconds, then applying the parchment paper and pressing straight after that. I will try to hold it so it just touches the paper and see how I go.

When curing white inks its it usually light pressure. Ive just started using the Hotronix Fusion and found that even at the lowest pressure (0-1) it is firmer than my previous press.

Thanks again


----------

